# safety switch minus handle



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Saw this tonight at the big orange. Just how would that switch get operated without a handle. It actually looked like someone put silicone around where the handle shaft would be


















I think a drop cord would of been a better bet than this abortion of emt


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

socalelect said:


> Saw this tonight at the big orange. Just how would that switch get operated without a handle. It actually looked like someone put silicone around where the handle shaft would be
> 
> View attachment 13370
> 
> ...


maybe they ran out of 4 squares and forgot the bender in the shop?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll bet someone knock it right off the disc and never replaced the disc.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

360max said:


> I'll bet someone knock it right off the disc and never replaced the disc.


Yeah it's right next to a rack of wood, I'll bet a forklift knocked that sucker off


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Yeah it's right next to a rack of wood, I'll bet a forklift knocked that sucker off


 
even with there forking forklift flaggers ??


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The HD in house crew did it, the same guy giving advice to HOs.


----------

